# Die schönsten Singletrails in den Bayerischen Alpen



## griesschnitte (22. April 2009)

Ich möchte hier eine Sammlung an Singletrails in den Bayerischen Alpen anlegen (kann auch mal an oder jenseits der Grenze zu Österreich liegen). Ich bin über jeden froh, der etwas dazu betragen kann.

Das können bekannte Routen aus Büchern oder Zeitschriften sein, welche euch besonders gut gefallen haben, aber auch Trails die Ihr selber entdeckt habt.

Beschreibt kurz, wie man rauf kommt und wo man runterfahren muß.
Vielleicht kommt bis zum Herbst eine kleine Sammlung zusammen. Ich werde jedenfalls fleißig neue Touren ausprobieren.


----------



## emvau (22. April 2009)

allzu viele gute trails gibt es in bayern ja nicht, ich nenne mal drei recht bekannte klassiker:

ich finde den schützensteig ganz nett. kommt man von hohenschwangau und weiter über forstweg hin. die ganze tour ist aber mangelhaft, muss man doch über reutte zurück und hat dabei doch gut lärm. (mosertitel war glaube ich rund um den säuling)

enningalm runter zum tanzboden: der ist über die jahre immer leichter geworden und mittlerweile ein toller flowtrail mit relativ leichten spitzkehren. die dazugehörige tour gefällt mir auch. start in oberau, warmup nach farchant und dann über schöne forstwege in ruhigem tal zwischen kramer und notkarspitze zurück über ettal.

trail vom heimgarten runter nach ohlstadt: von eschenlohe richtung eschenlainetal und dann nördlich ab richtung heimgarten. ich schiebe auch immer hoch denn dieser erste teil macht schon auch spaß. der eigentliche und nicht leichte trail (S2+) später runter nach ohlstadt ist dann eine kleine herausforderung. besser zur "nebensaison", da im oberen teil viele wanderer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (22. April 2009)

Servus!
Nicht in Bayern, aber nahe an der Grenze und in Tirol und einfach mit dem PKW oder per Bahn zu erreichen. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLVoqVq_Mso"]YouTube - Trail-Abfahrt Zauberwinkel-Kreuzweg, 21. 4. 2009[/ame]
http://www.la21-woergl.at/getfile.php?id=320

Nicht zu schwer und man kann es schön krachen lassen. Solche Strecken gibts aber unzählige, wenn man sich damit ein bisserl beschäftigt. Ist nicht mein Video.


----------



## Anselm_X (22. April 2009)

Schöne Handschuhe!


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. April 2009)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Schöne Handschuhe!


Das haben wir ihm im Ösen Forum auch gesagt. Egal. Er ist meiner Ansicht nach der ortskundigste Mountainbiker im Bereich Kufstein/Kitzbühel. Der kennt fast alle Wegerl in diesem Bereich und bringt meist alle anderen Einheimischen immer wieder zum Erstaunen, weil er immer wieder einen neuen Weg auspackt.
Schafft man halt nur, wenn man auch viel zu Fuß unterwegs ist.


----------



## Endurist11 (4. Mai 2013)

Es gibt auch in den Oberbayrischen Alpen schöne Trails . Das Problem ist nur, dass diese Wege nicht für Mountainbiker ausgewiesen sind. Am Wochenende kann man da nicht fahren (zu viele Wanderer). Außerdem habe ich auf diesen Wegen außer mir noch so gut wie keinen Biker zu Gesicht bekommen, die sind also sehr unbekannt.


----------



## Ride_With_Love (5. Mai 2013)

Meine Empfehlungen am Tegernsee:

- Hirschberg via Weidbergalm (für Radler gesperrt)
- Gmund via Holzer Alm
- Kreuth - Bauer in die Au


----------



## Deleted 229440 (21. März 2015)

Da muss doch noch mehr gehen, oder muss ich jetzt nach Tirol umziehen? (ich würds echt machen)


----------



## Ride_With_Love (21. März 2015)

Gmund via Holzer Alm ist nicht mehr - hat das Forstamt Platt gemacht

Bauer in der Au oben auch kaputt

Tegernsee ist dann nur noch Weidbergalm übrig. 

Dann gibt's noch einen guten auf der Steinplatte/ Reit im Winkel (gpstour info suchen, da gibt's den)

Herzogstand auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (21. März 2015)

Aber Samerberg gibts ja noch den Bikepark oder?

In Ösiland, in Grenznähe, was würdets ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## fatz (22. März 2015)

den bikepark gibt's noch.

aber oeffentlich empfehlungen fuer eig. nicht legale trails (und das sind sowohl in bayern als auch in tirol fast alle)
auszusprechen, halte ich fuer sehr daemlich. da haengt dann naemlich, wenn die ersten paar bremslegastheniker runter sind,
auch gleich das sperrschild dran. und ja, das macht einen unterschied: dann muss auch die daemlichste rotsocke den blockwart
spielen....
also karte gucken und selber suchen oder wen fragen, dass er dich mitnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 229440 (22. März 2015)

Ok, dachte nicht, dass die indigene Bevölkerung so sportfeindlich ist. Ja anscheinend sitzt man lieber im eigenen Benz und verpestet die Luft während man immer fetter und träger wird um nachher die Gesundheitskassen zu belasten. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. März 2015)

Die Antwort kapier ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (22. März 2015)

Will sagen, die die sich über Radfahrer aufregen, sind ja wohl meist die die mit dem Auto in die Natur fahren um dort 1 Stunde spazieren zu gehen. Ein echter Naturliebhaber - wie könnte er was gegen Fahrräder haben, das umweltfreundlichste Verkehrsmittel aller Zeiten.


----------



## fatz (23. März 2015)

gattler schrieb:


> ein echter Naturliebhaber - wie könnte er was gegen Fahrräder haben, das umweltfreundlichste Verkehrsmittel aller Zeiten.


ganz so einfach isses dann auch ned. wenn ich mir die schleifspuren, ackerfurchen und chickenways anschau, die mancher
vollhonk auf einem trail hinterlaesst, kann ich durchaus verstehen, dass sich da wer aufregt. da geht's mir auch so und der trottel
kann froh sein, wenn ich ihn nicht treffe. die natur ist halt mal kein bikepark.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2015)

Auch die meisten Mountainbiker dürften mit dem Auto in die Berge fahren, da ja die wenigsten direkt vor Ort wohnen. Und selbst wenn man in den Berge wohnt, mag man ja vielleicht auch mal im Nachbartal eine Tour fahren.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. März 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> l im Nachbartal



Über den Berg ist es bekanntlich kürzer als zu Fuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. März 2015)

aber nachts ist doch meistens kaelter als draussen


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. März 2015)

da hat der fatz leider nicht so unrecht. Vor allem auf den Almen sands nicht immer so entspann in Bayern. Aber Gott sei dank erlebt man auch viel positive Begegnungen - so wie letztes Jahr am Iseler. Obwohl im Aufstieg total viel los war und am Gipfel, waren die Leute alle freundlich und interessiert. Um den Run etwas abzuwarten und entspannt abzufahren, sind wir lang auf dem Gipfel geblieben. Auch auf der Alpe waren sie dann etwas entspannter, da sie nicht mehr Angst um ihre Kühe haben mussten - waren schon in Tal. Anscheindend werden die Kühe öfters durch Biker aufgescheucht. Und auch später auf der Abfahrt fanden es die wenigen Wanderer, denen man begegnete, höchst spannend und wir bekamen viele Anfeuerungen.
ride on wr


----------

